# need help with this



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

this is my first house and need to know what is the best way to fix this? noticed a few more around the house as well. thanks!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks like a weep hole. It is supposed to be there. You can clean it out and spray for bugs, etc. but I wouldn't seal it off, defeats the purpose of having it there.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you. that would have been bad. on to the next project.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I stuffed all mine with copper wool I got from a bug exterminator.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Paul Marx said:


> I stuffed all mine with copper wool I got from a bug exterminator.


now you will have to look out for copper thieves.:headknock


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> now you will have to look out for copper thieves.:headknock


 Use the copper scrub pads ,used for dish washing...get them at the grocery store....cut with sissors into useable size and stuff in the weep holes with a pencil...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

use 1/4 inch rabbit cage wire, you do not want these holes to get stopped up....


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

The problem with wire mesh is that it corrodes and it ends up clogging the hole. They actually make weep hole covers. I have them in my house.

Here is your solution


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

KIKO said:


> The problem with wire mesh is that it corrodes and it ends up clogging the hole. They actually make weep hole covers. I have them in my house.
> 
> Here is your solution


I've had rabbit cage wire in mine for years and it is still open and has not rusted and is doing what I put it there for....Mice can't chew it up like they will plastic.....and the 1/4 mesh allows for better drainage than that plastic stuff....


----------

